# Newstalk Health Insurance discussion



## The_Banker (29 Dec 2011)

I was listening to a health insurance discussion yesterday (Weds 28th Dec) on The Right Hook (hosted by someone else as George is off over Xmas) and they had a chap on who was pretty clued into the whole health insurance issues in Ireland.
He sounded like a broker but I am not sure if he was or not. Anyway, at the end of the interview they gave out the mans website but due to driving in an area with bad coverage I didnt get it.

Did anyone hear this interview and more importantly get his website address as I would be interested in having a look. 

Thanks


----------



## Brendan Burgess (29 Dec 2011)

I didn't hear it. Try emailing the show and I am sure they will tell you who it was.


----------



## Sue Ellen (29 Dec 2011)

You should be able to listen to it here  [broken link removed]. 

They seem to be a day behind so Wednesday's programme should become available tomorrow.


----------



## The_Banker (29 Dec 2011)

Sue Ellen said:


> You should be able to listen to it here [broken link removed].
> 
> They seem to be a day behind so Wednesday's programme should become available tomorrow.


 

Thanks Sue Ellen,
I have already mailed them but no reply as yet but I will try to listen back tomorrow.


----------



## pj111 (29 Dec 2011)

It wasn't Patrick Brennan on this occasion.

http://www.irishhealthinsurance.ie/


----------



## 1dave123 (6 Jan 2012)

Hi - it may have been Dermot Goode of Cornmarket.  Cheers


----------

